# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  ΣΤΗΣΙΜΟ ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλημέρα σας,
Θα ηθελα και εγω με τη σειρα μου να συνδεθω με το AWMN! Εχω στη διαθεση μου ένα SXT5HPnDr2 Που κοιτάει τον m0rales #19.
Έκανα αίτηση για C-Class ελπιζω να μου αποδωθεί! Σε ένα δυο μήνες θα βγάλω και αλλο λινκ αρα οσοι πιστοι!

----------

